
Lidar sensors are about to become a mainstream car feature - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2020/01/lidar-sensors-are-about-to-become-a-mainstream-car-feature/
======
kregasaurusrex
Lidar becomes much less effective within rain/snow conditions, because it
causes the infrared time-of-flight sensors to not be able to see past the
weather conditions. An example video by Waymo[0] shows a silhouette of
oncoming cars, but I don't believe lidar alone would be able to provide a
quick enough detection mechanism. Comma.ai by George Hotz[1] was started to
create a relatively inexpensive OTS solution that's vendor independent and
crowdsource video to aid in development and training of self-driving
algorithms.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNUHjb5fbqs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNUHjb5fbqs)
[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3XHXL9rzQM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3XHXL9rzQM)

------
rmason
They aren't going mainstream if you believe Elon Musk and George Hotz. If both
the price and size of the sensors drops 95%, then maybe.

